# For Postmillenialists...last days apostacy?



## brymaes (Aug 15, 2005)

> Revelation 20:2-3
> _And he seized the dragon, that ancient serpent, who is the devil and Satan, and bound him for a thousand years, and threw him into the pit, and shut it and sealed it over him, so that he might not deceive the nations any longer, until the thousand years were ended. After that he must be released for a little while._



What is the postmillenial view of the releasing of Satan at the end of the millennium?

[Edited on 8-15-2005 by SharperSword]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 15, 2005)

There will be a falling away prior to Christ's return after a long time of prosperity and kingdom growth/domination over the earth.


----------



## rgrove (Aug 15, 2005)

Is there something more specific you are looking to get to? Here are a few (not exhaustive of course) resources to help with understanding some of the Postmillennial views if you're just investigating it:

http://rongrove.blogspot.com/2005/06/recommended-postmillennial-books-mp3s.html

If you're just learning about the position I would ask that you read primary sources. There are a lot of misconceptions about evangelical Postmillennialism out there. These misconceptions are generally addressed early on in works by Postmills, although you may have some more that aren't directly addressed. Forums like this are a good place to ask about those of course.

Yours In Christ,
Ron


----------



## crhoades (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgrove_
> Is there something more specific you are looking to get to? Here are a few (not exhaustive of course) resources to help with understanding some of the Postmillennial views if you're just investigating it:
> 
> http://rongrove.blogspot.com/2005/06/recommended-postmillennial-books-mp3s.html
> ...



Nice blog, btw...


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 15, 2005)

Just to show how some people who write otherwise very, very good books on eschatology, totally drop the ball on their understanding of postmillennialism.

Riddlebarger writes


> As Meredith Kline points out, "Revelation 20:7-10 by itself refutes the postmillennial projections, for it is evident that the nations of this world have not become Christianized institutions during the millennium."



Actually, postmillennialism teaches that the nations will _apostasize_ at the end of the millennium. So, Kline's objection is null and void. Almost as embarrassing is when he tried to critique theonomy...

Riddlebarger continues


> How can such a thing happen, if Christ's kingdom has truly transformed the political, cultural, and economic affairs of all nations?



Simple. The apostasy mentioned above.



> The global revolt betrays the postmillennial insistence that the nations will be Christianized.



This is getting embarrassing. When you are in a hole, stop digging.

Taken from A Case for Amillennialism, pp. 223-224. 

His critiques on premillennialism buried it forever. They are quite good and I will gladly join Riddlebarger in them. But if you are going to critique a system, try to understand it first.

Listen, its fine to disagree with the postmillennial outlook and our interpretation of Revelation 20, but don't take the postmillennial outlook (gospel takes over the world) and then say, well, Revelation 20 says there will be a falling away, so the nations can't be Christian. Well, that is bad reasoning. Its a half-truth, and the wrong half at that. 

If they are saying that there will be a revolt at the end of the millennium, fine; no argument there.

But it does not logically follow that since there will be an apostasy at the end of the millennium, then there can't be victory during the millennium!

In fact, the apostasy rather _suggests_ it

[Edited on 8--15-05 by Draught Horse]


----------

